# Don't Touch !!!



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.snotr.com/video/17436/Man_ignores_museum_rules__touches_priceless_Clock_which_falls_from_wall_and_smashes


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Unfortunately this sort of arrogance seems to be prevalent the world over, the 'It doesn't apply to me as I can do what I want and if it goes wrong I'm not to blame' attitude of lots today *sigh*


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

How did I know it's a chinese tourist. These people scribble crap on the pyramids among other things...


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Quick lets do a runner! Tw*t!


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Stupid and arrogant. :angry:

Do what you want, cause damage and run away. Hopefully the security footage enabled him to be caught before leaving the building. :bash:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Amazing numpty........... look but never touch........


----------

